# Vet worried me about Darla



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Today we took Darla in for the first of her vaccinations.
Which went fine and she didnt even flinch.
While i was there i asked him to look at her eyes cause i noticed they were looking a bit red.
Well my own vet is on hols this week, so was a stand in there.
He used different lenses and lights etc.... to look at her eyes.
He said her left eye looks swollen and could be a real problem.
He suggested we see an Opthomologist.

The thing that bothers me about this is the fact that my own vet gave Darla a full checkup along with Daisy the day after i got her, which was last Friday.
He looked at her eyes and said they were fine.
The left looks no different in size to the right to me at all, or to him obviously.

He really worried me about this though, and said it will be costly in the long run, so i should take her back to the breeder.
Well that aint happenin for a start and i told him this.
He said my insurance with Petplan may not cover this.

When i got home i called my breeder and told her what he said.
She said, none of her dogs have ever had eye problems, and suggested i see my own vet again before agreeing to let the eye specialist see her.
I made an appointment for Monday, because i do trust him.

I really hope my vet says it is just an eye infection, not just for the huge costs but because of future eyesight loss, which this other guy mentioned too.
Again, i will live with that if need be, cause i love my wee girl and do not want to lose her in any way!
Darla is a healthy lively wee pup, and that was what my own vet said last week.

I do think this other was kinda clueless just by speaking with him.
Could be wrong about that, but will cross that bridge when i come to it.

Please say a wee prayer or keep my precious Darla in your thoughts.
Sorry for the long story. x


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope everything comes out ok with you. And you are right, a swollen eye could just be a minor infection. (At least in people, my medical degree is of the human species not K9  )

Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Terri - I know how worried you must be!! 

I hope your vet looks her over closely and agrees with his previous diagnosis that all is fine and she just needs eye drops or similar. But... I must tell you... having been through major eye stuff with Brody this year, I can also see the other vets point of view. If he thought he saw something wrong, he was right to refer you to a specialist for a work up. 

Eye problems should never be put on the back burner as they can get worse in a hurry. Brody's eye sight could have been permanently damaged if we hadn't acted quickly. AS it is, he is blind in the left eye. But at least we know now and I'm so glad we consulted with the opthamologist. The vet must have thought there was something wrong or he wouldn't have referred you on. 

From my perspective... and having gone through several months of eye appointments and treatment with Brody... I would definitely want her looked at by the canine opthamologist. Just for peace of mind! He will KNOW if there is something wrong and if everything is OK - then great! The vet had a suspicion something might be wrong, if it were me - I'd follow up.

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through this with Darla.
I hope you get better news from the appointment with the Specialist.
My PetPlan has a 14 day waiting period for coverage...
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Kay, Therese and Tracy.
Yeah I thought of wee Brody after this Tracy.
I know you went through such an awful time of it.

I will see my own vet Monday and then let them refer me to the opthamologist after, just to be on the safe side i think.
Cant do any harm that is for sure.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Terri. Hopefully it's just an infection or something simple. I'm sure your regular vet will be able to tell you much more on Monday. Until then, try not to worry needlessly, and just snuggle those babies


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm glad you have another appointment with your own vet for Monday. I'd like to see what he says, sort of like a 2nd opinion, y'know? 

I tend to go a bit overboard sometimes with mine, when it has to do with medical stuff, get too worried, over-react etc. Which is why I'm so glad I have my daughter to run things by. If not for her, mine would be at the Vet's more frequently than they are. 

It's from that point of view that I tend to agree with Brodysmom. Unless your Vet insists that it IS just an eye infection, and that it clears up completely with appropriate medication, I'd be going to the specialist. Tango had an eye infection shortly after I rescued him (it feels like he caught EVERYTHING after I got him...he was just in such poor health from his neglect) and it was quickly diagnosed and treated, and he's never had the problem again. Dogs DO get eye infections, just like humans do. With Tango though, it was obvious something was wrong. His eye was squinty and gunky. Does Darla's look like that? You said it looked a bit red, but infections usually result in gunky and/or yucky stuff that crusts or gathers around the eye.

Do keep us posted.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys,really appreciate the support.
Yeah tink, Darla has had some slighty creamy tears come out of her eye, and they do water but then a lot of chi's eyes do right?
I will def get my 2nd opinion, and take it from there.
In my heart i really do think it is just a wee infection, but then i am no vet or specialist.

Both girls are snuggled on my lap as i type this, which is where they love to be more often than not.
Love them to bits!
Darla has been scratching since her injection on and off, was told that was normal, and we did stay in the vets a good while after he gave her the injection.
Just worryin again, lol cant help it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are such a good mom Terri. The pups are soooooooo lucky to have you! 

Brodysmom


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Could she have got it scratched by your other chi by accident.Sully nearly lost her eye 10 years ago by our late Penny luckily i got it seen by the vet straight away and she had to have ointment for a week but as it wasnt healing she had a couple of operations to have the third eyelid stitched down to help it heal, she still has a scar on that eye and cant see to well now as she is nearly 12 but it saved her eye at the time.Fynn on the other hand had a funny eye a couple months ago and ointment sorted that out luckily.Good luck!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri a 2nd opinion is never any harm, know from experience, anyway hope darla is ok , try not stress, lol i can just see them there on your lap,


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

im sure shes fine! Different vets can be different opinions thats all  Good Luck any way! x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope that all will be ok with her eyes. I do want to share that My Lulubelle had the same problem and the vet did some test and found nothing to worry about, but we finally discovered that she had the food allergies which made her eyes react. She is now taking allery medication (and different food) and her eyes are much better. They sometimes flare up, but only for a day or so and then it goes away.
Keep us updated...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh terri hunni what a worry for you i had noticed in pics her eye lookeda bit red 
i think you are doing the rght thing seeing your own vet you trust awwww i hope its only something minor poor baby girl i willl be sayng a prayer for our sweet baby darla good luck hunni
give her kisses and hugs from me xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> Could she have got it scratched by your other chi by accident.Sully nearly lost her eye 10 years ago by our late Penny luckily i got it seen by the vet straight away and she had to have ointment for a week but as it wasnt healing she had a couple of operations to have the third eyelid stitched down to help it heal, she still has a scar on that eye and cant see to well now as she is nearly 12 but it saved her eye at the time.Fynn on the other hand had a funny eye a couple months ago and ointment sorted that out luckily.Good luck!


Oh i bet that was scary too for you.
Glad Sully was ok after her ops.

No i dont think Darla was scratched.
She had that red eye the day we brought her home and she hadnt been near Daisy.
Mind you could have been her littermate?
Anyway will get it sorted one way or the other.
I just love those wee girls and dont want them to be in any discomfort.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks my pals.
I am trying not to stress till i know more.
It's hard though.
Poor wee Darla has hardly got to play today cause i have just wanted her near me all the time for cuddles, lol
Not that she is complaining mind you. x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am sorry Terri..please don't worry becuase all that will come of it is that you will fall apart and those wee pups need you !! sounds like you have a good plan for getting Darla sorted out. The eye specialist will be able to tell for certain what is going on and know the best treatment. You are very dedicated and Darla couldn't have a better person to care for her.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rubia said:


> I am sorry Terri..please don't worry becuase all that will come of it is that you will fall apart and those wee pups need you !! sounds like you have a good plan for getting Darla sorted out. The eye specialist will be able to tell for certain what is going on and know the best treatment. You are very dedicated and Darla couldn't have a better person to care for her.


Thanks so much, very sweet of you to say. x

All of you are the best and i am so glad i have you, seriously.
Will keep you all posted when i have seen my vet.xxxxx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of this ordeal sweet Terri.
How long is your regular vet to be away?? 
I agree that a 2nd opinion is in order.
It would be much cheaper then heading
straight for the opthamalogist at this point.
She may have just irratated it playing or
maybe she is rubbing it (allergys).
Please keep us updated when you have new info.
((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Terri, I'm praying for wee Darla and I hope that this is something small and won't hinder her eyesight at all. We just all love her so much. Please keep us posted and know that you have our support and love!!! She's such a special angel.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i will pray for little darla and i hope the problem is minor and easily dealt with. you are a good mama with a good heart.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I am so sorry to hear of this ordeal sweet Terri.
> How long is your regular vet to be away??
> I agree that a 2nd opinion is in order.
> It would be much cheaper then heading
> ...


Thanks Rhonda.
My normal vet is back Monday so she is booked in for then.
Will defo let you know how it goes. x



rcj1095 said:


> Oh Terri, I'm praying for wee Darla and I hope that this is something small and won't hinder her eyesight at all. We just all love her so much. Please keep us posted and know that you have our support and love!!! She's such a special angel.


Thanks Robin, means a lot to me. x



WeLoveHiro said:


> i will pray for little darla and i hope the problem is minor and easily dealt with. you are a good mama with a good heart.


Thanks hon xxx


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw Terri i'm thinking of you and little Darla poor girl.
I'm sure everything will be fine hunni!
I will tell you that my first vet didn't pick up anything with my girls, then i took them to a new vet and he picked up EVERYTHING, Pebbles heart murmur, Shadow's luxating patella and even something as simple as a yeast infection in Shadow's ear. Whatever the outcome, at least you know sooner rather then later and we're all here for you. I'll be saying a prayer hunni xoxox


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Tasha hon.
I am hoping this other vet was wrong and my usual guy is on the ball.
Will see i guess xx


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh Terri I'm really sorry to hear that. Thinking of you both but I'm sure she will be fine.
Maybe the stand in vet was just being over cautious. Hopefully you will get some answers soon.
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Terri, I'm so sorry to read this.  I would let your original Vet see her again before you start to worry too much, honey. I bet Darla is going to be just fine. Keep positive thinking, okay. Our thoughts and prayers are with you both. Kiss that precious Angel for us, and please keep us updated. xxxxxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any update yet?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

In the practice I go to I see the same vet. On occassion though if he's not been there I've seen a different guy and he's always so different from my vet. He wanted Cookie on meds for his seizures when he only had them twice a year. My vet said no way as they were so far apart. Different vets have different opinions. I'd see your regular vet again.

Cookie has had loads of eye infections in the past and they've been no big deal. ben actually had a cyst in his eye which you could see if you pulled his lid down but they left it as it was causing no problems.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww your poor baby, I'm sure it will only be minor she is still such a baby *hugs*


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks lovlies.
No update yet as my own vet comes back on Monday so Darla will be in at 11am.
Will let you know what he says.
The more i look at her eyes the less worried i am, the redness seems to come and go and i honestly dont see any difference in size.
Jamie cant see it either.
Of course we are no experts.
Just hope my gut feeling is correct. x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Terri said:


> Thanks lovlies.
> No update yet as my own vet comes back on Monday so Darla will be in at 11am.
> Will let you know what he says.
> The more i look at her eyes the less worried i am, the redness seems to come and go and i honestly dont see any difference in size.
> ...


Don't worry, gut feeling's are usually right in my experience. Like I said Cookie has had loads of eye infections. They get all red but drops clear it right up. It's nothing serious to worry about.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Will be waiting to hear how the darling Darla gets on tomorrow, update ASAP. 
I agree with Marie usually gut instincts are right. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Update on Darla.
My own vet says she is perfectly fine.
Her eyes were not even red today, and he says the size is no different and i have nothing to worry about.
He suggested some optrex to clean them out, but says it is normal for the weeping and that dust can get in easy so to use the optrex now and then.

That last vet worried me for no reason.
If i had listened and just took my pup back to the breeder it would have been for nothing.
Not that this was even an option for me anyhow.

Oh my vet also expressed Darla's anal glands too and was surprised at how much stuff came out.
I had said she was scooting and licking.
He did it for me and gave me a diagram to show me how to do it myself next time.
Anyway i feel a lot better now and so glad i went with my gut on this one and let my own vet see her again.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been wtchign this thread and Iam so pleased that it was nothing major and it was a case of good old optex.

Crikey that other vet could have cost you thousands for nothing and put your little girl through all the treatment for nothing as well.

So pleased your gut instinct proved worthy and now you can stop worrying.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah exactly!
Bloomin unreal!
I do trust my own vet he seems to know a lot more about chihuahuas too.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh Terri, that is brilliant news - it was such a shame you had to wait over the weekend before seeing your own vet - thankfully your gut instinct told you the first vet couldn't be right, but there must still have been some worry for you.

So glad it turned out ok!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Hooray Terri!! I just woke up and jumped right on here for an update -- you've made my day with such good news


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks lovlies!
Yeah my own vet saw her the week before and gave the all clear, that stand in was a numpty by the looks of it, lol
Am a happy bunny today and both my girls are on my lap as usual all snug and warm as i type this.
Love them to bits!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

fantastic news so glad for you x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats ace news Terri - I'm so pleased.
When you first said about the stand in vet I thought if there was something that serious it would have already been picked up.
good for you  and love to you and the girlies xxx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Whew! What a relief! I'm SO glad to hear this news. Good for you for listening to your gut! So often, people who love their animals get bullied into making decisions for them that go against what their gut is telling them. 

Yes, Vets are medically trained and we're not, but WE know our animals and all the miniscule nuances of the way they look, their behavior, their moods and patterns, better than anyone else. And sometimes a vet won't take that into account. And sometimes WE ignore that ourselves. I'm so glad you didn't!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank goodness for that!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you. And the anal glands are easy to do once you have done it a few times.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm SO HAPPY to hear this great and wonderful news Terri!! I was worried. All that anxiety for nothing! ha! So glad your vet had a different opinion. Been down that road with Brody and I was so hoping that you wouldn't have to go there. What a relief. Best news ever!!! Hugs to you and your babies.

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Terri! This news has made my day perfect! I'm so happy that your sweet Angel baby girl is fine! What a relief! Hugs to you, and the girls! I'm so happy to read this.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That is good news!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent !! How funny that we are all worried about Darla's eye and she needs her anal glads expressed...now that all si well for her..it does seeem ironic. She is such a lovable wee girl. Lucky for her she has a smart owner to keep her head about her when things are tough. Good on you for taking her to her own vet !!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aww well glad everything worked out!.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry I have been gone and just jumped in here.
OMG what a relief and geeze what a scare he put you thru!!
This is scary that there can be such differing opinions by vets.
They do make it tougher to do the right thing!! 
So glad it all worked out for the best!!


----------

